# Photos of My Springers....



## Montana (Feb 14, 2011)

Here are some photos of my Springers (past and present). I've bred Springers from Field Lines for over 20 years now... Great Dogs..

Trigger, Sam, Rosie, and Wings....... All have "Crossed Over" now, but they were great dogs. Rosie was my first Springer...










Lil, Charlie, Echo, and Dolly enjoying a swim...










Lil "Doing Her Thing".....she has springs in her legs...










Charlie enjoying a day at the lake....










Echo at work...










Echo - Profile









Charlie at work...










Rosie and I.... A Few Years Back.


----------



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

Lovely pics, I especially like Charlie


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Lovely pics, the lake with Charlie is lovely.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Great pics. Nice to see dogs doing what they were bred for


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

Cool pics we never used taffy as a working spaniel.



I would be carefull about barbed wire our cocker cut his chest open on some barbed wire a long time ago he has to wear a white t-shirt :lol:


----------



## Montana (Feb 14, 2011)

Stephen&Dogs said:


> Cool pics we never used taffy as a working spaniel.
> 
> I would be carefull about barbed wire our cocker cut his chest open on some barbed wire a long time ago he has to wear a white t-shirt :lol:


Barbed wire is a fact of life here in Montana..... thousands and thousands of miles of it. It's impossible to work the dogs without them either going under, over, or through barbed wire. Yes, they do get nicked up from it, unfortunately. I do not teach or encourage my dogs to leap over fences...some do it and some don't. Each dog seems to develop their own way of dealing with fences. By the end of hunting season my clothes show the wear and tear from crossing the fences as well, as do my hands, etc.... Barbwire can be nasty.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

beautiful doggies, great to see them working....... they all look soooooo happy doing it too :thumbup:


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Just love the great piccs of your springer's:thumbup:


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh my young springers are just so awesome and surely very agile and intelligent too!


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

im mad about springers, yours are truely wonderful.
michelle x


----------



## mummyto3andfurbabies (Jan 26, 2011)

beautiful springers!! i pick mine up from her breeder next week


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Lovely pictures, it's great seeing working dogs doing their thing :thumbup:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Stunning pictures and dogs


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

lovely pics nice to see them working :thumbup:


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

They all look lovely. My springer is only 3 months old !:thumbup:


----------

